# North Wales Cycling Clubs



## Ootini (12 Mar 2014)

Sorry I couldn't add a prefix as the Welsh county's are out of date.

I'm just curious as to whether anyone here is a member of a Cycling Club in North Wales? I know there's one in Bangor. Not sure about others though. Was hoping for some opinions / advice.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2014)

There are very few if any clubs in North Wales or powys. I don't know of any


----------



## Ootini (12 Mar 2014)




----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2014)

Wales seems to be a bit sparse. I have seen one or two cyclists who may belong to clubs, but to be honest they would scare rhe bejeezus out of me the way they are kitted out, and they look almost professional to be honest.


----------



## Haitch (12 Mar 2014)

There's one in Rhyl *https://www.sites.google.com/site/rhylcyclingclub/*

Edit: and Wrexam
http://www.alfjonescycles.co.uk/cycling-clubs-wrexham.php?title=Marford-and-Gresford-Velo-Club

Google cycling clubs in north Wales.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2014)

I think there is a gentleman in north Wales by the name of @gavroche who may be able to tell you more.


----------



## The Brewer (12 Mar 2014)

Where abouts are you, the a few arojnd the North East


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2014)

Go to the British Cycling web site and use the club finder. Where abouts in N Wales. There are a few in and amount rhyl (at least two)


----------



## gavroche (12 Mar 2014)

Rhos_on-Sea is another one, between Colwyn Bay and Llandudno. They have regular outings on Saturday and Sunday mornings.


----------



## Ootini (13 Mar 2014)

I'm near Holywell, not far from Prestatyn.


----------



## gavroche (13 Mar 2014)

Ootini said:


> I'm near Holywell, not far from Prestatyn.


In that case the Prestatyn club would be your first choice. Ask Matthew T , he used to be in it so knows it well.


----------



## The Brewer (13 Mar 2014)

Or Graham Weigh have group rides from Deeside


----------



## Ootini (14 Mar 2014)

Thanks for all the info folks!


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (19 Mar 2014)

Anglesey has 2 club's that I know of


----------



## MattE72 (19 Mar 2014)

There's a relatively newish group started in/near Holywell call Holywell Avengers. My LBS told me about them but to be honest when I looked at some of their rides on Strava I realsied there were a bit out of my depth! Here's some links to some local clubs though:-
http://www.strava.com/clubs/holywellavengers
http://www.strava.com/clubs/rhyl-cc
http://www.strava.com/clubs/velo-club-melyd


----------



## Ootini (19 Mar 2014)

That's great, thanks for the links. Is the fact that I use RWGPS as opposed to Strava to be an issue?


----------



## MattE72 (19 Mar 2014)

I think there's a more of a 'community' vibe going on with Strava. Try it out.


----------



## Chrisb223 (31 Mar 2014)

I currently ride with Holywell Avengers CC, here is a link to the website (Still in development) http://www.holywellavengers.com/ 
we're are not taking ourselves too seriously at the moment, just a few guys who like riding bikes, and a few who race. Anyone is welcome to come along on one of our social rides.


----------



## MattE72 (31 Mar 2014)

Chrisb223 said:


> I currently ride with Holywell Avengers CC, here is a link to the website (Still in development) http://www.holywellavengers.com/
> we're are not taking ourselves too seriously at the moment, just a few guys who like riding bikes, and a few who race. Anyone is welcome to come along on one of our social rides.


Hi Chris, I had a quick look at your site and I think I'll have to get a bit more training in!! I was told about you by the lad at the LBS at Hillcrest and when I can start racking up 40+ mile rides on a regular basis I'll be very interested.


----------



## Ootini (1 Apr 2014)

MattE72 said:


> Hi Chris, I had a quick look at your site and I think I'll have to get a bit more training in!! I was told about you by the lad at the LBS at Hillcrest and when I can start racking up 40+ mile rides on a regular basis I'll be very interested.


Exactly what I was thinking. Once I've built up the distance and avg speed in my legs, who knows!

Cheers for all the info!


----------



## Chrisb223 (1 Apr 2014)

My pleasure gents.
You know where to find us.


----------



## MattE72 (1 Apr 2014)

Knowing where to find you is in no way a marker to keeping you in sight!


----------



## subaqua (1 Apr 2014)

I hope they are better than the clubs used to be back in 86-89 when I was 14 . I gave up trying to find a club that didn't sneer at my gas pipe raleigh with 27 x 1 1/4 tyres that would regularly beat 2 of their riders older than me by a few years with 531 frames.


----------



## Silures CC Wales (1 Dec 2015)

Theres one in Pwllheli that's for teenagers called the Silures CC (Cycling Club) that like to think of themselves as an under-age Motorcycle Club, if you're interested contact Dilan Anderson or S3CR375 on the Kik app.


----------



## Gogblok (4 Jun 2019)

Chrisb223 said:


> I currently ride with Holywell Avengers CC, here is a link to the website (Still in development) http://www.holywellavengers.com/
> we're are not taking ourselves too seriously at the moment, just a few guys who like riding bikes, and a few who race. Anyone is welcome to come along on one of our social rides.


Hi is this still going I'd be interested in social rides?


----------



## Slow But Determined (4 Jun 2019)

13 years now since the terrible accident for Rhyl Cycling Club.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BBAB&usg=AOvVaw21cRPW22bWETja6yP1gVo2&ampcf=1


----------

